# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Πρόβλημα με ηλ. σκούπα siemens silence power q 4.0

## ETEOKLIS

Καλησπέρα σας, ποιος καλός άνθρωπος θα με βοηθήσει? Η παραπάνω σκούπα σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί, τις έκανα εγχείρηση και διαπίστωσα καμένο triac, άλλαξα το triac και πάλι τα ίδια.... θα βρώ κάπου την πλακέτα να την αλλάξω μια και καλή?

----------


## studio52

Η μπομπινα του καλωδιου ειναι ενταξει ? δηλαδη δινει ρευμα στην πλακετα? και αν το τραιακ ειναι οπως λες Σωτηρη καμμενο πως το διαπιστωσες ?  απαντησε πρωτα σε οτι σε ρωταω και συνεχιζουμε . Ο σκοπος ειναι να βρουμε απο που ακριβως ειναι η βλαβη , γιατι αν ειναι να αγορασεις καινουργια πλακετα και μετα παλι τα ιδια ( να μην λειτουργει ) χαιρετα μου τον πλατανο, επισης το μοτερ ειναι ενταξει ( οι ψυκτρες ) ?

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καλησπέρα σας, ποιος καλός άνθρωπος θα με βοηθήσει? Η παραπάνω σκούπα σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί, τις έκανα εγχείρηση και διαπίστωσα καμένο triac, άλλαξα το triac και πάλι τα ίδια.... θα βρώ κάπου την πλακέτα να την αλλάξω μια και καλή?


Δοκιμασε το μοτερακι λειτουργει?μηπως καηκε το μοτερ και εκαψε το triac?

----------


## ETEOKLIS

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας, στην πλακέτα φθάνουν 220 v, αρα το καλώδιο είναι εντάξει, το triac το βρήκα καμμένο, το ένα ποδαράκι είχε ξεκολλήσει με το κάψιμο απο το σώμα του triac, το μοτέρ πως μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω? του έδωσα 220 v αλλά μου έριξε την ασφάλεια στον πίνακα απο το ρευμα που τραβάει στο ξεκίνημα .

----------


## αλπινιστης

Μηπως το μοτερ δεν εριξε την ασφαλεια λογω του ρευματος εκκινησης αλλα ειναι καμενο?
Στην πλακετα βαλε μια λαμπα 40-100W στην θεση του μοτερ και δες αν ντιμαρει. Ενα καμενο μοτερ σου ξανακαιει το τραιακ πριν κανει κιχ!
Μετρα και το μοτερ ωμικα και προς την γη -το σασι του-με το πολυμετρο σε κλιμακα 2ΜΩ. Αν εχεις καλη ενδειξη, κατεβασε κλιμακα

----------

vasilimertzani (12-09-13)

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας, στην πλακέτα φθάνουν 220 v, αρα το καλώδιο είναι εντάξει, το triac το βρήκα καμμένο, το ένα ποδαράκι είχε ξεκολλήσει με το κάψιμο απο το σώμα του triac, το μοτέρ πως μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω? του έδωσα 220 v αλλά μου έριξε την ασφάλεια στον πίνακα απο το ρευμα που τραβάει στο ξεκίνημα .


10Α? ασφαλεια? να πεσει σε εκκινηση μοτερ σκουπας ειναι πολυδυσκολο.Μαλλον καμενο ειναι.

----------


## ETEOKLIS

Το μοτέρ είναι καμένο, πήρα καινούρια σκούπα. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια σας. Ψάχνω να βρω λίγο χρόνο για να ανακατασκευάσω ένα παλιό λαμπάτο ραδιόφωνο, θα χαρώ πολύ να τα πούμε σε εκείνο το θέμα μια και η βοήθεια σας θα είναι καταλυτική.

----------

